# kitten with SCOLIOSIS



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

one of my cats had a 44 gram kitten that survived. It had fixed wrists that I had to do physiotherrapy on several times a day to straighten, and now what has become more and more apparent is a major curve of the spine.
She has laboured breathing and the vet suspects the right wrist is even dislocated.
She has stopped gaining weight but does not look depressed or 'flat',. she is fairly mobile and has feeling and function in her lower limbs.
has anyone seen or had a cat with scoliosis ??
I have got some xray images here for you to see, I hope they are clear enough for you to understand how serious this is for little jellybean.

Other than that she has slowed down in her weight gain, not gaining a gram in 24 hours.... I may have to start supplimenting her with tube feeding 3 times a day to start and let her nurse from mum inbetween.

We are unsure of the outcome of Jellybean, but I am willing to continue fighting along side her. I have decided to see how she goes and keep her in my home for as long as she lives.

There are so many things that could potentially go wrong such as a slipped disc and possible paralysis, but at the moment, she attempts to walk and has function in her lower limbs. She is not immobile and is not 'flat' but will need alot of assistance.

The first image here is of Jellybean laying on her stomach












this next one is of an xray of her on her back













and this last image is on her on her stomach again but I have traced the spine with red dots so you can see the curve more clearly ( it should be dead straight)


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

The poor dear! She looks so sweet, yet so helpless. It breaks my heart to see baby animals go through things like this but I have to give A LOT of credit to people like you who are willing to do anything you can to help the little one out.

My prayers go out to you and the little one. Keep us informed on how things go.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh gosh, that's so sad. I hope there is a way of helping her.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

aww that's awful. poor little thing!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What can be done for her? Can her spine be straightened like a human's? The little angel -- I will pray for her.


----------

